# I always wondered..... Now I know....



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

This being my fist year ice fishing I always wondered why everyone and thier dog went to strawberry to ice fish. Finally a couple of us were able to get together and show me, Holman and I went to the berry and met up with IceIceBaby and his family. I will tell you he knows his stuff and between the group landed 30-40 fish! Iceicebaby get the nod for the big one of the day he taped out at 23 inches and we guestamated 3-4 lb range a healthy one for sure!










Holman the ice fishing master took honors with 13 fish for the day, his mojo was working!










My last 5 trips have produced only one fish, but this trip was double as good!



















They took a pink paddle bug tiped with a meal worm, ice flies and meal worms, and little white tube jigs were the hit of the party. Funny with 10 holes drilled it seemed 2-3 were the "hot" ones funny how ice fishing works that way. ICEICEBaby is a cool guy, thank you for the invite and I look forward to getting out again!

Holman and I stopped for some grub at daniels summit lodge and saw the ultimate I want ice fishing machine a helecopter! How cool would it be to get from the berry to minersville in 15 min if the fish were not biting! Plus you could always get away from the crowds. We then continued our combo trip and stopped at the provo on the way down. It was saturday combat fishing for sure but I needed to get the fly rod out of hibernation. I gave holman a couple of bugs and we were off to the river. Still a lot of snow to get down to the river and I had to fish some new water today but it was nice to feel the tug on the fly rod again! I think we each ended up with 3 or so and several others missed, not hot fishing but the water had been beaten to death and it is the provo. It made me yearn for the small streams, dumb fish, and being able to fish a big dry again. Holman had the camera so I am sure he will post my ugly mug with a stunted brown of about 14 inches. A great day, nice people, the weather cooperated, caught some fish, and hit that rest button for another week!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job on the berry guys! Orvis glad you could finally hook into a couple fish, and get that bad ice fishing mojo off your back! You guys hit the river too, sounds like a blast I havent been on moving water for a while now.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good going on the Berry orvis1 !! You seem to enjoy just about everything you do !! 

And *WOW!!* Look how you hold those fish...who taught you that? :shock:

J/K orvis1.....glad to see you have a good time...


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice report Orivs1. Pretty sweet trip you had there, glad you were able to have a good day.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

It was a great day on the Berry. Thanks again ice ice baby for the ride out onto the ice and thank you Orvis for the drive.(my turn next)









"IIB" had the hot hand for some monster cutts.









Not big enough.









It was such a beautiful day on the river.









It took orvis about 15 minutes to land this monster. :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Lucky guys. I need to get out more.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice job on those fish I went ther by the marina and diner on saterday. how do i post pics


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice report! I was up there on Saturday too and we only landed 7-8 in four hours at CCE. If you thought that the fishing was good yesterday, try fishing it in December and early January. Then again, I think all lakes fish best during the first 2-3 weeks of ice on and ice off. The berry in October and November casting lucky crafts is also another can't miss. If only I could figure out those darn kokes up there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job, guys. I'm glad Strawberry treated you right. 

And hitting the Provo afterwards is always nice. Glad you got to fly fish after hibernation.

Anyone have horrible sunburns now?


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

No sunburns here. 
Just another great day on the berry. The snow was deep and a light layer of slush creepin back under the snow.
It was surprisingly cold on Saturday though, -3 when we got out of the van.
But it warmed up to a crisp 21 by the time we got back to the van although when we were out fishing, it didn't feel that cold. More like a nice warm 35 degrees. (Maybe had something to do with all them fish comin in!)
Thanks Orvis and Holman for joining us. It is always nice to get out and fish with gentleman like yourselves and especially with folks who enjoy fishing as much as I do.
I look forward to more trips and hopefully one that has to do with catching one fish that is elusive to me, lakers.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Anyone have horrible sunburns now?


YES< Ouch ouch. It even hurts to smile!!!!

Im glad you guys were able to get into some fish. Looks like a awesome day. I see a snowmobile in the background?? Was the slush pretty bad?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a little rosy cheeks not bad as far as sunburn goes for a pasty white boy. The slush was frozen so it was really not bad, but I could see if it warmed up you would need waders and a lifejacket!


----------

